# Cut crease look



## ladyx (Feb 14, 2010)

This look i did a few days ago,
I hope you like it and please sub! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Happy valentinesday!

YouTube - Cut crease look, using Drunk B pallet!.wmv


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Feb 15, 2010)

this was very helpful! i can never get the cut crease right!!! i'm def. gonna try this out!!! thank you


----------



## ladyx (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xhypnotiqex* 

 
_this was very helpful! i can never get the cut crease right!!! i'm def. gonna try this out!!! thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im glad it was helpful


----------

